# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  La Junta de CyL abre plazo para la presentación de alegaciones al Plan Regional Valle del Duero

## Embalses

*La Junta de CyL abre plazo para la presentación de alegaciones al Plan Regional Valle del Duero* 
13-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La consejera de Medio Ambiente de Castilla y León, María Jesús Ruiz, dio hoy el pistoletazo de salida para la presentación de alegaciones al Plan Regional Valle del Duero, fase para la que se abre un plazo de cuarenta y cinco días en los que la sociedad castellanoleonesa tendrá la oportunidad de realizar sus aportaciones a un proyecto de dimensión internacional y que contempla inversiones por valor de 1.000 millones de euros en un horizonte temporal que se extiende hasta 2018 .

Al objeto de facilitar el conocimiento de dicha estrategia y, por consiguiente, fomentar la presentación de alegaciones, desde la Consejería de Medio Ambiente está previsto remitir el plan, a través de un DVD con más de 700 páginas, a los municipios directamente afectados, un total de 594, de ellos 108 ribereños, y a otro centenar de organismos, entre los que figuran los ministerios de Medio Ambiente y Fomento, la Delegación del Gobierno, sindicatos, asociaciones ecologistas y las universidades, diputaciones y subdelegaciones de las cinco provincias objeto de las distintas actuaciones, que son Valladolid, Burgos, Salamanca, Soria y Zamora.

En esa política informativa, Ruiz, en declaraciones recogidas por Europa Press, anunció también el propósito de celebrar cinco jornadas divulgativas en las referidas provincias, con la participación de sus representantes políticos y sociales. Así, la primera de ellas se celebrará en Burgos el día 18 de noviembre, a la que seguirán las previstas en Salamanca y Soria los días 21 y 25 del mismo mes y las que los días 3 y 5 de diciembre tendrán lugar en Zamora y Valladolid, respectivamente.

APROBADO EN 2009

La consejera, durante su intervención, subrayó el alcance del Plan, que, según sus previsiones, estará aprobado en el ejercicio de 2009, "sin perjuicio de que se están ya acometiendo distintas acciones ya presupuestadas", y lo definió como "un instrumento que contempla la realidad física del río Duero pero que también ve a éste como espina dorsal y eje vertebrador para la cohesión territorial de Castilla y León".

Asimismo, la titular de Medio Ambiente incidió en que el mencionado plan está concebido con dos dimensiones de gran importancia, por un lado la que permitirá "potenciar y articular la cooperación transfronteriza con Portugal" y, por otro, la "política" que se enmarca en la "legítima aspiración de Castilla y León de gestionar la cuenca del Duero", ya que más del 97 por ciento del territorio Duero se encuentra en esta región.

Además del Plan Regional Valle Del Duero, desde el Ejecutivo se han depositado igualmente grandes expectativas en otros dos planes, el Plan Regional del Camino de Santiago, "que será un instrumento muy importante de cara al Año Jacobeo de 2010", y el Plan Regional Ruta Vía de la Plata, destacó la consejera.

Con respecto a la estrategia relativa al valle del Duero, ésta prevé, como principales focos de atracción y desarrollo, la construcción de las denominadas 'Cúpulas del Duero', es decir, la ejecución de cinco edificios en las provincias bañadas por el referido río, como son Salamanca, Zamora, Valladolid, Burgos y Soria, que, en palabras en su día del presidente de la Junta, Juan Vicente Herrera, se convertirán en "faros" de desarrollo sostenible e instrumentos de cohesión territorial, dentro de una estrategia de cooperación transfronteriza con el vecino país portugués que incluye inversiones de hasta 1.000 millones de euros en un horizonte temporal a diez años.

Una de esas cúpulas se ubicará en un lugar estratégico de Salamanca, estará centrada en el agua y tendrá una dimensión internacional, dada su interconexión con la Región Norte de Portugal; otra en Zamora, centrada en la tecnología; una tercera en Valladolid, vinculada al mundo del vino, así como otras dos más en Burgos y Soria, la primera sobre patrimonio y la última especializada en energía.

Dichas cúpulas, con intervenciones arquitectónicas y paisajísticas singulares para aprovechar los recursos, conocimientos e iniciativas vinculadas al río, constituyen una de las actuaciones más emblemáticas del Plan Regional Valle del Duero, que se contextualiza en los objetivos de la Agenda de Leipzig y de la Estrategia Territorial Europea y que potencia y consolida los vínculos de cooperación transnacional entre España y Portugal, desde Soria hasta Oporto, y viceversa.

Al amparo de esta iniciativa está prevista la ejecución de un centenar de actuaciones en un ámbito territorial de 24.000 kilómetros cuadrados (el 24% de la superficie total de Castilla y León) que afectará a un total de 594 municipios de cinco provincias ribereñas, a cerca de 800.000 habitantes, es decir, a más del 30% de la población total de la Comunidad, así como a doce espacios naturales y 504 Bienes de Interés Cultural (BIC).

----------

